# Tempur mattress-just how good are they??



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
We are requiring a new mattress and I have been told that tempur are the dogs b0ll0cks!  I have just had a look on line and they are very expensive.  I want to get the best as am currently suffering with back and hip pain.  It would be mine and dh's xmas present to each other.  I know that there are lots of cheaper memory foam ones but don't want it to be a false economy.  Our current mattress is a pocket sprung one and was great but has seen better days

any tempur owners out there who get a great nights sleep every night??    

strawbs xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I haven't got a tempur one but also suffered with back pain recently so I asked the same question. Those that had tempur mattresses def raved about them but we really couldn't afford it. So I got a mattress topper off e-bay which is memory foam, I got the thickest one I could get & I'm def converted.

When we come to replace our normal mattress I will persaude DH that we need a memory foam one even if I can't get a tempur!


----------



## MrsSmith7 (Jul 11, 2008)

I too definitely recommend a memory foam mattress! Ours is great & so incredibly comfortable. We didn't want to spend quite as much money as the Tempur ones are but our mid range one on a divan base is perfect! Enjoy...


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I got a memory foam mattress from ebay. Was £110. It works for me. Lots less back pain xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We bought a memory foam mattress a year or so ago and it's great !  I think it was about £400 (we paid more for the mattress than the actual bed !) but definitely worth it.

I tried one of the Tempur mattresses at the Vitality show and it was pretty amazing...but has a pretty amazing price tag as well !  DPs mum had some Tempur pillows but said she didn't get on with them as they made her head really hot !!

If I could afford it I'd go for the Tempur but since I can't the memory foam does the trick !

Sweet dreams...
Natasha xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

mmmm thanks for the replies, I may wait till Jan to see if the tempur ones reduce if not I may try a cheaper alternative.  I will ask in local bed shop what they think too.  I am feeling excited at the prospect of a decent sleep just need to get LO to sleep through too   

strawbs xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi hun

I have a tempur mattress and would absolutely recommend it - it really is 10 out of 10.

Before we got the Tempur mattress DH suffered from sciatica and horrendous back pain, constantly took pain killers like sweets and never got a good nights sleep - he was continually tired and therefore narky.

We saw an advert for tempur (google Tempur UK and you'll get their website) and we got our mattress on a 90 day trial - after 90 days we absolutely wouldn't have given it back !! so we paid monthly instalments for the mattress which was all 0% interest free. 

Yes they are expensive I totally agree but you really can't put a price on a good nights sleep especially if you have back problems.

just PM me if you'd like to know more,

right, I'm off to get a good nights sleep on my Tempur!!

night night girls

Dxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

We have one, dh swears by it but I hate it - I always getback ache in the small of my back from it - hate the damn thing and if we could afford it I'd throw it and go back to normal matressess.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

We have this mattress and have had it since Aug 07 and its fab- it took a few weeks to get used to and cost us £799! (base was a 1/3rd of the price) however thats for a super kingsize- it comes with a 6yr warrenty too and comes del rolled flat like carpet and then "puffs up" into full size once opened onto bed and left for a few hours

http://www.nubed.co.uk/3000.htm

xxx

/links

ps its a "NO TURN" mattress too- dont think we could turn it anyway cos its soooooooooo heavy!

x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

mmm MJ the nu-bed looks interesting may see if I can try one somewhere.


We tried the kaymed mattress today which is a memory foam topper (about 6inch) on top of a honeycomb foam base and it was fab!!  It was the which winner 2006, it is apparently cooler than the tempur.  it is only a bit cheaper than the tempur so still very £££££ but it is the forerunner at the mo.  DH was suitably impressed and I love it so will work my charms xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

we recently went to Dreams and got a memory foam mattress, cant remember what type , but for a double it was 200 quid and it came rolled up like a topper and then puffed out and it is fab tooka bout 4 nights to get used to it cause it was quite firm but now i have a good sleep and no waking with pins and needles in each side having to turn over     i would never go back to spring mattresss again xxx good luck


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been thinking of one of these too, as we have an airpocket and its buggered.
When they say memory foam, does it stay dipped in your body shape like normal mattress;s can do after a while? Mine has dints where me and DH sleep and I dont want to buy a memory foam one and find it did the same thing.... does it go back to being flat again once you get up?

Ta
R


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a memory foam mattress topper & yes it does spring back up when you get off it. My topper cost me about £60 so if you want to try one out it's not tooo expensive


----------

